# Ummelden Fischereischein



## Edik89 (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin innerhalb Wiesbaden umgezogen und habe noch die alte Adresse auf dem Fischerei- und Erlaubnisschein stehen.
Darf ich ruhigen Gewissens angeln gehen ?

Wenn nein, dann ist grad das Wochenende versaut ;(


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ummelden Fischereischein*

Na klar darfst du damit eine Angelkarte kaufen, du hast ja die Gebühren für deinen Fischereischein bezahlt, amtlich bestätigt!
Umschreiben musst du diesen erst, wenn du ihn wieder verlängern lässt, also nach Ablauf seiner Gültigkeit.

Jürgen


----------



## Edik89 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ummelden Fischereischein*

Hallo Taxidermist,

vielen Dank erstmal für deine Antwort.

Ich muss nichts mehr kaufen...

ich habe hier einen 5-Jahres Fischerschein mit der alten Adresse und einen Erlaubnisschein mit der alten Adresse :q


----------



## Jose (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ummelden Fischereischein*

mein (5 jahres)fischereischein hat schon seit 15 jahren ne falsche adresse :m


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ummelden Fischereischein*

Erlaubnisschein=Jahres/Wochen/Tagesschein?
Bei einer eventuellen Kontrolle kannst du ja sagen, dass du eine neue Adresse hast, wenn du dies für nötig hälst.
Aber in der Regel wird dies niemanden interessieren, wahrscheinlich nur wenn du etwas ausgefressen hast!
Eigentlich ist es sogar besser wenn in beiden Scheinen die gleiche Adresse steht, anders könnte dies eher zu Irritationen führen.
Es hindert dich natürlich niemand, beizeiten beim Bewirtschafter/Verein die Adresse ändern zu lassen, keinesfalls solltest du selbst auf dem Schein "rum malen"!
Ansonsten, schönes Wochenende und gute Fänge!

Jürgen


----------



## Edik89 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ummelden Fischereischein*

Mein Erlaubnisschein ist gültig für einen Jahr.
Januar 2017 geholt, März 2017 10km weiter gezogen 


Im Personalausweis steht halt die neue Adresse.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ummelden Fischereischein*

Du brauchst dich bei einer Fischereikontrolle nicht mit dem Perso auszuweisen, die beiden Fischereischeine reichen!
Es sei denn es ist die Polizei und die fordern dich dazu auf!

Jürgen


----------



## Edik89 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ummelden Fischereischein*

Danke Taxidermist,
sowas wollte ich hören


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ummelden Fischereischein*

Es gibt in Deutschland keine Ausweispflicht.  Dumusst keinen Personalausweis oder Pass  immer mitführen.
Gegenüber der Polizei gilt bei einer Fischereikontrolle der staatliche Fischereischen(nicht der Jugendfischereischein). Der staatliche Fischereischein ist ein staatlicher Ausweis und genügt deshalb.


----------



## ronram (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ummelden Fischereischein*

Stimmt, man muss nur einen gültigen Ausweis besitzen.
Die Pflicht einen gültigen Ausweis mitzuführen kann es aber auch geben...wenn man eine Waffe dabei hat (kann man ja beim Angeln durchaus, Bsp.: Erlaubtes Springmesser).


----------



## Jose (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ummelden Fischereischein*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Es gibt in Deutschland keine Ausweispflicht.  Dumusst keinen Personalausweis oder Pass  immer mitführen.
> Gegenüber der Polizei gilt bei einer Fischereikontrolle der staatliche Fischereischen(nicht der Jugendfischereischein). Der staatliche Fischereischein ist ein staatlicher Ausweis und genügt deshalb.



hast du bedingt recht.

wenn ich was dazu sagen wollte, dann würde ich sagen ein fischereischein ODER ne clubkarte vom "twingo" oder so, selbst n führerschein bei gewissen stimmungslagen könnte dir ne verpflichtende einladung zum nächsten revier zwecks personalienfeststellung einbrocken. 

ich find, perso immer dabei ist ne hausnummer.

abgelaufene adresse im blauen ist sowas von egal


----------



## ronram (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ummelden Fischereischein*

Wenn es einem ums Prinzip geht, dann sollte man auch dazu bereit sein den nötigen Mehraufwand in Kauf zu nehmen.

Alles hat seinen Preis...


----------

